
Is Twitter Down in Europe? - Liriel
https://downdetector.com/status/twitter/
======
moepstar
Works for me (Germany)

------
captn3m0
Seeing intermittent issues in India as well.

------
bflesch
Just noticed, it's down for me as well.

------
sabelo
Down for me in Johannesburg, South Africa.

~~~
sgt
Up for me in Cape Town, South Africa.

------
mtrajk
Works for me in Skopje.

------
hlindhe
Works for me in Sweden

------
rwc
It’s just down period.

------
01acheru
Works for me in Italy

------
alkonaut
”Over capacity”.

------
vectorEQ
up for me (NL)

------
wcspence
ye, can't load anything. few minutes ago it said twitter is over capacity. did
pewdiepie break it? lmao

